# power Mac G4 aucun démarrage



## lilimac54 (6 Avril 2008)

salut à tous 
mon P Mac G4 733 ne démarre plus 
quand j'appuies sur le bouton celui -ci s'allume et s'éteint quand je le relâche 
mais l'ordi ne démarre pas !!! rien !!! nada !!! 
que se passe t'il donc ?


----------



## ntx (6 Avril 2008)

Tu peux déjà essayer de réinitialiser la PMU : petit bouton noir sur la carte mère, fait une recherche pour la procédure exacte.


----------



## C@cTuS (6 Avril 2008)

c est a dire ? si tu restes appuyer il demarre normalement  ??

restes appuyer sur le bouton power jusqu a entendre un DOING , pour commencer


----------



## Stars (15 Septembre 2008)

J'ai le même problème, j'ai essayé :
1/ de maintenir le bouton d'allumage enfoncé pendant plusieurs secondes, mais pas de "Doing"
2/ de réinitialiser la PMU avec le petit bouton noir sur la carte mère
Initialement la machine avait du mal à se connecter à internet et c'est suite au redémarrage que le problème c'est posé, je me demande si la pile ne pourrait pas être en cause ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## lilimac54 (16 Septembre 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Tu peux déjà essayer de réinitialiser la PMU : petit bouton noir sur la carte mère, fait une recherche pour la procédure exacte.



trés gros retard pour répondre :sleep:
mais oui c'était bien ça !!!
merci


----------



## ntx (16 Septembre 2008)

Tant mieux, mais surveille ça quand même : chez moi j'ai répété l'opération plusieurs fois jusqu'à ce qu'un jour mon PM ne veuille plus du tout démarrer.


----------

